# Buildings



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I think this might inerest a few of you guys therefore I'd like share my info with you:

World of Slot, ex Motodrom Bamberg and makers of the Bauer cars, have announced production of historic Nürburgring buildings a bit like the old Faller stuff but in 1/64 scale. One has to see to believe, that stuff is amazing.

http://www.worldofslot.de/

Mario


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That stuff looks very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very impressive!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Guess that I will need to learn German next.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Guess that I will need to learn German next.


I went there using Google Chrome and it translated the page into English for me.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

You don't have to learn german, just look ithe upper left corner there are to tiny little flags an Union Jack and a german tricolor. If you press the english one the site is in english except the title page but if you got to tracks and then to decorations you have the buildings with a discription in english. Btw have a look at the cars, awesome as well.

Mario


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Mario,
Thanks for posting.
SJJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Amazing stuff! Guess I need to sell off all these legos I bought.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I know I had that prism-shaped Dunlop tower. Kills me that I have no idea what ever happened to it... 

--rick


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Rick,

did you know that Faller had an electro-mechanical lap-counter that could be build in into the Dunlop tower?

Mario


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*Posterboard Buildings?*

These look great, wish they were made of plastic! :thumbsup:


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

SCJ said:


> These look great, wish they were made of plastic! :thumbsup:


Where does it say these are made of cardboard (I can't read German) and despite some of the pages available in English I could not find any pages describing the buildings in English.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> did you know that Faller had an electro-mechanical lap-counter that could be build in into the Dunlop tower?
> 
> Mario


just noticed this response. no, i didn't know that! do they still show up on Fleabay and such?

--rick


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Tasman,

don't know wether or not they are made out of cardboard. At least the side doesn't mention anything. But from my experience with rrr models lasercut implies a kind of cardboard. 

Hi rick,

as for the Dunlop tower, they show quite frequently up on the bay, but normally wthout the lap counter but that ain't no problem as the counter themselves turn up frequently. To bring the two together is noproblem as Faller had this as an option in the normal kits. 

Mario


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Tasman,
> 
> don't know wether or not they are made out of cardboard. At least the side doesn't mention anything. But from my experience with rrr models lasercut implies a kind of cardboard.



Thanks, I wouldn't have guessed that from any of the photos. I might have sprung for a couple of the pit buildings at that price if they were plastic, not sure I will if they are cardboard (although they look very nice).


----------

